# can please someone edit my photo



## sg1985 (Dec 18, 2012)

076_zpsa93eb886.jpg photo by elmo3201 | Photobucket

u can email me the image at elmo3201@aol.com

i just started useing the camrea i am guessing the image is from the sun .  i hope someone can help me i have enough few monthes thanks


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2012)

My turn.


----------



## sg1985 (Dec 18, 2012)

can u please try i think its a show from the sun .  hope u can help me


----------



## ronlane (Dec 18, 2012)

Most people on here will not click on links from someone with only 2 posts. Sorry.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, it looks like lens flare.  Honestly, I don't think it makes that much difference; the bright white light from the window and the guy in the background taking your picture kind of takes the attention away from the flare.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep. The lens flare is about the least issue with the photo.

But here's a quick edit for you:


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 18, 2012)

I highly recommend that you edit your original post and remove the email address. Posting your email address on a public forum is like saying everybody send me spam. 

As for the photo. It looks like a topical snapshot that anyone who is not a photographer would consider fine. What exactly do you want from having it "edited"?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> Yep. The lens flare is about the least issue with the photo.
> 
> But here's a quick edit for you:


Obviously not perfect but this seems important to the OP. Nice job.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 18, 2012)

Stacy, you got to meet the cake boss? How cool is that!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 18, 2012)

sg1985 said:


> 076_zpsa93eb886.jpg photo by elmo3201 | Photobucket
> 
> u can email me the image at [redacted]
> 
> i just started useing the camrea i am guessing the image is from the sun .  i hope someone can help me i have enough few monthes thanks



  ....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 18, 2012)

Back off, Jenkins.


----------



## Mully (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't be a US snob.


----------



## bianni (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is an edit.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, great job on that Keith.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 19, 2012)

bianni said:


> View attachment 29058
> 
> Here is an edit.



nice. I'm sure the OP will be grateful. I'm afraid she may have been "ran off" by the first several comments. Hopefully she'll see this or she did leave a email address.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 19, 2012)

That's awesome sg1985!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wasn't sure if anyone took the time to email the OP, so I send this quick email:

Hi,

I&#8217;m from the Photo Forum where you asked for some help from our members. A couple talented people on the forum attempted to rescue your photo and posted the results on the forum. Unfortunately there were a few major flaws on the photo and it couldn&#8217;t be made perfect, but I think they gave it their best try and I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll see the improvement

Happy Holidays,


Rick58


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2012)

Rick58, that was kind of you to take the time to email this member.   

To the few who had comments edited: consider using better judgment next time.   Technical inexperience coupled with a language barrier was a handicap to this new member, not a reason to cut him/her off.   :thumbdown:  Duly noted by the mods.

Thanks to everyone who helped!


----------



## bianni (Dec 19, 2012)

View attachment 29124
Another edit because what she wanted retouched was the slight flare on her left arm and jacket.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 19, 2012)

Great edits on the photo!  OP that is awesome you met the cake boss.  My daughter would love to meet him.  She did recently meet the guy from searching for Bigfoot, but all she has is a bad cell phone photo.   At least your photo has potential.


----------



## em_west (Jul 18, 2014)

Check out editmyphotography.com! I used it and it was great


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2014)

em_west said:


> Check out editmyphotography.com! I used it and it was great


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 18, 2014)

em_west said:


> Check out editmyphotography.com! I used it and it was great



I checked it out -- amateurish poor quality work. The before/after examples on the home page are frankly embarrassing. They don't even seem to know that on planet earth the value of the sky color gradates lighter toward the horizon.

If you used it I hope you didn't waste too much money.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2014)

_Fee Fye Foe Fum
I smell the Spam of a Spammer Mum._

Domain Name: EDITMYPHOTOGRAPHY.COM
Registrant Name: *Em*** West*******


----------



## tecboy (Jul 18, 2014)

They have 30 years Lightroom and Photoshop experiences.


----------

